# TRT 1/2in. Inject to Delts



## Jymjunkie (Oct 4, 2019)

Question for you fellas.

i have been on trt for the last year and recently had a buddy recommend using 26x 1/2in slin pins into the delt for injection. 
Curious if this is getting deep enough IM for trt...
what do you guys recommend?


----------



## Trump (Oct 4, 2019)

Thats what I use in delt on cruise no issue



Jymjunkie said:


> Question for you fellas.
> 
> i have been on trt for the last year and recently had a buddy recommend using 26x 1/2in slin pins into the delt for injection.
> Curious if this is getting deep enough IM for trt...
> what do you guys recommend?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 4, 2019)

I use 1”. I want that shit in there lol. 

1/2 for delts is likely fine


----------



## Beserker (Oct 5, 2019)

You can go subcutaneous for TRT no problem... It’s how I started... however, it got boring. Now I use 1.5” 25g in the delts.


----------



## juuced (Oct 14, 2019)

Beserker said:


> You can go subcutaneous for TRT no problem... It’s how I started... however, it got boring. Now I use 1.5” 25g in the delts.



dam you must have huge delts or your hitting the bone !


----------



## DF (Oct 14, 2019)

The whole getting deep into the muscle is BS.  I use slin pins for trt without issue.  Blood work comes back fine slin pin/1", 1 1/2" same deal.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 14, 2019)

I prefer a 1” pin for delts.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 14, 2019)

I started pinning with 5/8 in the delt. I would get a lump every now and then and when I talked to pillar about it he suggested going to a long needle in case I wasn’t getting into the muscle. So I switched to 1”. Turns out the lump was from running test enth, my body doesn’t seem to like it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2019)

DF said:


> The whole getting deep into the muscle is BS.  I use slin pins for trt without issue.  Blood work comes back fine slin pin/1", 1 1/2" same deal.



ive done it too...

sub q, IM, whatev

.5 inch for delts should be enough if you are semi lean......you could need a 5/8 or a 1.0 if .5's are an issue


----------



## snake (Oct 15, 2019)

DF said:


> The whole getting deep into the muscle is BS.  I use slin pins for trt without issue.  Blood work comes back fine slin pin/1", 1 1/2" same deal.



I don't do SQ but DF is right, the body will find it. An example; anyone use the cream or any transdermal patches? There you go.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 16, 2019)

slin pins are great 25g 1/2 inch are the best imo 

would be nice to get some slin pin style at 3cc though 

rather than the 1cc


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 18, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I started pinning with 5/8 in the delt. I would get a lump every now and then and when I talked to pillar about it he suggested going to a long needle in case I wasn’t getting into the muscle. So I switched to 1”. Turns out the lump was from running test enth, my body doesn’t seem to like it.



I always get looked at like I have three heads when I mention this, but I found enanthate to be awfully irritating to the skin.  It didn't fare much better in the muscle either.


----------

